# resume of a software tester as s/w engineer...



## sharav (Feb 17, 2013)

please help me,if someone have experience in automation testing,and submitted his/her roles and responsibilities of a software engineer or ICT business analyst to ACS???i really need the resume for making my resume accordingly...


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi sharav, 

I'd suggest to go through the ANZSCO Code Descriptions and to check which occupation fits your education and work profile best. It will probably not do you much good to get a resume or reference letter by somebody else. Also note that ACS provides an excellent sample reference letter which you can use as a template. It contains all the information they want! However, you should make sure to not just copy'n'paste the tasks/responsibilities but adjust and paraphrase them according to you real experiences. The CV/resume format is pretty standard too, although Australians seem to prefer them short and to the point. One sample resume and cover letter can be found here but I'm sure you will find many others via google search. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## Ron_Aus (Jan 26, 2014)

Hello and Good day to everyone who are part of this forum !! I am in the initial stages of applying for ACS as 'Software Engineer'. I am from India and would like to list down the queries below.

I have worked in 2 companies. Roles peformed are similar to Software Engineer , ie extracting requirements , design , development , testing ( manual + automation) . 
However in my last company , I had 3 designations , initially 'Project Engineer' , then 'Senior Software Engineer' , finally while exiting the company my designation was 'Test Lead.' I can get the notarised reference letter from my previous company manager stating the roles/responsibilties and designations. 

However while exiting the last company in the company letter head release letter only my final designation ie "Test Lead" is mentioned ( written like this :- the designation held by him at the time of leaving was 'Test Lead'). I don't have any supporting documents on _company letter head_ that I had also held the designations of 'Project Engineer' and 'Senior Software Engineer' ( can only mention them on the notarised reference letter)

When I upload my experience details in ACS website I see that it asks for 'Position Title' and the supporting docs for a company. Since I am applying for role Software Engineer will it be appropiate to give 'Test Lead ' as the 'Position Title' since this is was the last designation that I had held in my previous company. 

a) Will this be a deterrent for granting me proper ACS under 'Software Engineer ' role ? I can upload the notarised reference letter where all the designations and roles/responsibilities are mentioned.

b) Also even if I am granted proper ACS under 'Software Engineer ' role will there be a problem created by Case Officer while visa submission and he might ask for proof of all the designations on company letter head?

Your speedy response will be much appreciated. Also if anyone with designation as Test Lead or Test Manager has successfullly cleared ACS as 'Software Engineer' role please let me know.

Thanks , 
Ron_Aus


----------

